# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hello.

## LewisWA02

I'm a self taught "spreadsheet engineer."  I generally work in excel 2007, and am also fairly fluent in Access 2007.  This forum has helped progress my skills exponentially.  I really appreciate the level of detail most put in their posts.  Thanks, and glad to be here.

Billy

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Hi Lewis,

Happy to see you join the forum. Welcome  :Smilie: 


If I was able to help – *PLEASE DO NOT FORGET* to Click the small star icon at the bottom left of my post.

----------

